# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Timing

## Payma

Queria saber que significado tiene la palabra "timing". Me ha salido en el Bobo y he intentado con el buscador, pero no he llegado a ninguna conculsión. En el Bobo la utiliza junto con la palabra misdirection que sí se su significado. He buscado también la palabra en un diccionari inglés, pues posiblemente venga del inglés, pero tampoco la he encontrado. Me imagino que querra decir algo parecido a misdirection pero me gustaria que me lo aclarase alguien y lo matizara. Muchas gracias. (Un saludo a los "foreros".)

----------


## xavilito

el "timing" como la misma palabra indica, son los tiempos, la velocidad a la que hay que ejecutar los movimientos para que todo tenga una fluidez y naturalidad, las pausas entre un movimiento y otro para crear ambiente de expectación ... esa es mas o menos la explicación (que yo tenga entendido  :D ) aunque como soy un poco novato en esto,  seguro que alguien te lo aclara ahora enseguida mejor  :twisted:  . Saludoss

----------


## magodiego

Hola!!

Timing significa cronometraje, pero no se con que sentido quieres utilizarlo.

PD: lo he buscado en un diccionario de inglés cutre de bolsillo y si que me venía.    :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

Timing es un término ascaniano que viene en "La magia de Ascanio-vol. 1". La traducción al castellano sería "oportunismo", hacer cada movimiento en el momento oportuno, con la intensidad oportuna y dándole la importancia oportuna.
Esto nos lleva a distinguir las acciones finales y las acciones en tránsito y al conocimiento de que las trampas o movimientos secretos deben hacerse durante las acciones en tránsito. Las acciones en tránsito son aquellas que se hacen PARA otra acción a la que se da más importancia, son acciones de puro trámite.
Espero que te sirva. Para eso estamos, para ayudar.

----------


## BITTOR

El timming es el estudio de las acciones en el tiempo. Es hacer un juego o rutina y tener un perfecto estudio y control del tiempo en el que debes hacer algo para crear y mantener la mayor expectacion y ambiente magico. Es hacer cada movimiento en el momento preciso, ni un poco antes ni un poco despues. Es un factor muy importante sobrer todo en las artes escenicas como la magia;un monologuista comico por ejemplo tiene un perfecto estudio de su monologo en cuanto al timing ya que un descuido de este puede suponer la diferencia entre una sonrisa y una carcajada; al igual que si un mago descuida el timming da igual que haga el efecto mas grande de la historia que este no penetrara en la gente como deberia. Es algo psicologico.

----------


## Ella

> Timing es un término ascaniano que viene en "La magia de Ascanio-vol. 1". La traducción al castellano sería "oportunismo", hacer cada movimiento en el momento oportuno, con la intensidad oportuna y dándole la importancia oportuna.


eso es importante, *oportunismo*, que aveces uno que controla mucho el juego piensa que tener timing es poder hacerlo rapido sin que se lie con las palabras o no le permita tu capacidad tecnica, pero no es asi, hay juegos dinamicos, hay juegos lentos, hay rutinas donde al principio se hace rapido y luego se repite todo claro y lentamente, de alli oportunismo, no depende de tus limites, si no, del juego en si, el es el marca el timing.
aveces las acciones rapidas hacen que la getne no se entere de lo que pasa, otras (por ejemplo juegos con monedas y vasos), causa risa y vuelve loca a la gente porque no saben que pensar, los anula...

----------


## BusyMan

Timming no es ningún término ascaniano.
Esa palabra y esa acepción y esa teoría son más viejas que el potito.

Y desde luego no se debe traducir por oportunismo.

No existe término en español para traducirlo pero ritmo o cadencia son las que mejor se le pueden ajustar.

----------


## BITTOR

> No existe término en español para traducirlo pero ritmo o cadencia son las que mejor se le pueden ajustar.


Exacto Busyman.Se trata de lo que quieras trasmitir; es un herramienta muy poderosa que bien utilizada te permite transmitir lo que quieras que el espectador vea, sienta,piense,....; como ya he dicho antes es algo psicologico.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Podría definirse como la relación entre 2 cosas en el tiempo. Un ejemplo sería el shuttle pass que David Roth explica en el Expert coin magic made easy, (creo que en el volumen 2) este pase requiere un gran dominio del timming porque si no se hace correctamente, no funciona. En este pase se simula pasar una moneda de la mano derecha a la mano izquierda. Lo podríamos dividir en 2 partes: A sería el "supuesto" lanzamiento de la moneda desde la mano derecha hacia la mano izquierda y B sería la "supuesta" recepción de la moneda en la mano izquierda (digo "supuesta", el que conozca el pase lo comprenderá) Bueno para comprender cuál sería el timming correcto deberíamos analizar las posibles relaciones entre A y B. Por ejemplo. Ay B al mismo tiempo, lo que en este caso sería erróneo si alguien lanza un objeto de un lado a otro es imposible que la recepción sea inmediata. A primero y depués B, lo que en este caso sería correcto pero lo importante sería ¿cuanto tiempo debe transcurrir desde el lanzamiento de la moneda (A) y la recepción de la misma (B).. Bueno y de ahí en adelante viendo las posibles relaciones entre ambos, hasta llegar al punto necesario. Obviamente esta definición es a grandes rasgos (el ejemplo es timming manipulativo, también es aplicable a la charla), timming como una vez leí (creo que en el libro de Darwin) es muy fácil de comprender, pero muy díficil de explicar.  :117: 
Saludos

----------


## Platiquini

"Restificar" es de sabios. Dije precipitadamente que "timming" es un término ascaniano simplemente porque lo leí en el libro "La magia de Ascanio, vol. 1". Ni siquiera me paré a pensar que si lo hubiera inventado Ascanio, probablemente le hubiese puesto un nombre castellano.
Con respecto a la traducción, se hace difícil. Si "cadencia" es mejor que "oportunismo", pues vale.

----------


## MaxVerdié

En efecto, no es para nada Ascaniano, aunque ascanio hable de él. En artes marciales lleva décadas empleándose. El problema es que no hay una palabra en castellano que sea equivalente.

Lo suelen definir como la relación de las acciones en el espacio respecto al tiempo. Esto es, cuándo haces el qué.

En el ejemplo de arriba podría ser el momento correcto de esquivar, para despues atacar, y mágicamente puede ser en qué momento correcto realizas una acción secreta y maligna para que pase desapercibida o parezca no tramposa.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## magicemi

en efecto. como te han dicho todos los demas compañeros el timmin es el tiempo, o momento exacto en el que se debe ejecutar una accion. me da igual que sea un empalme, una mezcla de cartas.............cualquier cosa

utilizarlo en magia es importantisimo ya que si la accion que vas a hacer la haces antes o despues del momento indicado, puede que quede antinatural, o que quede rara.

para ti que veo que te interesa la numismagia te voy a poner este ejemplo (el ejemplo es muy exagerado) ok?

imagina una moneda en tu mano derecha, y que quieres hacer un falso deposito para que parezca que has pasado dicha moneda a la mano izquierda. coges y en vez de hacerlo de la forma correcta (no voy a andar poniendo las formas de hacerlo, para eso tienes el bobo), coges empalmas la moneda en el emplame clasico haces una breve pausa y luego hacercas la mano derecha a la izquierda para hacer el falso deposito. te imaginas lo que te e puesto de ejemplo en una actuacion real??
te pegarian una paliza!!!!!! timming cero, patarero!!!!!!
lo suyo es hacerlo de forma mas fluida y natural ir haciendo el empalme sin pausas, acercando una mano a la otra mientras lo haces etc

espero que me haya explicado bieny que te haya ayudado

----------


## BITTOR

> puede ser en qué momento correcto realizas una acción secreta y maligna para que pase desapercibida o parezca no tramposa.


Pero no nos quedemos solo con eso; ya que lo que comentas puede parecerse a oportunismo. Como ya dije es hacer un juego o rutina y tener un perfecto estudio y control del tiempo en el que debes hacer algo para crear y mantener la mayor expectacion y ambiente magico; por supuesto tampoco puede confundirse con la rapided ya que el timing trata de estudiar como ir variando el ritmo segun vas haciendo la rutina para que esas acciones, ese doble, ese pintaje, ese enfile, ese empalme,ese volteo de las cartas o carta sobre la mesa, esa abertura de la prediccion.....puedan transmitir en el espectador lo que nosotros queramos: naturalidad, normalidad, invisivilidad, magia, sorpresa, risa, desconcierto, impacto,....quizas si haces algo un poco antes no al espectador no le de tiempo a reaccionar y a darse cuenta de lo que ha pasado y si esperas mucho tiempo quizas le haya dado tiempo a sospechar que va a ver o hayas alargado ese momento tanto que pierda ese ambiente magico que habia. La verdad es que el buen uso del timing mas el buen uso de una presentacion en un efecto yo me atrevo a decir que es el 80% de un efecto; el restante 20% muy importante tambien es el dominio tecnico. Controlando y llevando bien estudiadas estas tres variables en un juego o rutina tiene uno el exito seguro de este o esta. Un saludo amiguetes.  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

En la primera época Ascanio tradujo el término como Oportunismo (hacer la acción tramposa en el momento oportuno). Posteriormente tradujo el término como Cadencia, desarrollando la teoría de las acciones en tránsito y estableciendo la analogía entre la acción tramposa (dentro de una secuencia gestual) y una errata (dentro de una frase o párrafo).

Siguiendo con Ascanio, lo que sucede en realidad es que el timing como oportunismo corresponde a las técnicas secretas y el timing como cadencia a las técnicas falsas. Recordemos que esta distinción la realizó el propio Ascanio.

Otra opción es la que propone D. Ortiz al traducir timing por sincronía, por ejemplo, entre ambas manos al realizar un falso depósito.

No son traducciones incompatibles. En realidad estamos disfrutando de la riqueza del castellano. Sólo se trata, en cada caso, de saber desde qué perspectiva estamos hablando.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

NO TENÉIS NI IDEA!!!!

Bueno, una vez captada vuestra atención   :Lol:   sólo quería decir que una cosa es el 'oportunismo' (Actitud que consiste en aprovechar al máximo las circunstancias para obtener el mayor beneficio posible, sin tener en cuenta principios ni convicciones) que,como se ha dicho, es muy importante en magia; y otra bien distinta es lo que los angloparlantes llamamos 'timming' y que, contrariamente a algunas opiniones, creo que si tiene equivalente en castellano: Tempo (Ritmo de una acción, según la segunda acepción del término en la RAE)

De nada, son 30€ :twisted:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KlinKlan

¿Cuando decís "Timming" queréis decir Timing, no?   :Wink:  la traducción al castellano cutre podría ser algo como "tiempeo" pero sin embargo esto con magicomalley, la traducción correcta sería "tempo", término que se utiliza en música para designar el carácter y la velocidad de ejecución de una obra. Aquí creo que hay una cosa importante, el tempo (en música y en magia) no designa sólo la velocidad, sino el carácter de ese movimiento. Se pueden hacer cosas muy rápidas pero con carácter lento, amable ó suave (por decir tres palabras que me vienen ahora a la mente) ó hacer un movimiento muy lento pero que sea brusco o cortante. Todo un arte por si mismo.

----------


## to

El timing se divide en dos partes:

Timing teatral: ritmo y pausas: Es el que todo actor debe saber utilizar y administrar.
Sirve para regular la emocion.
Lo mas importante del ritmo y las pausas es subir el nivel emocional del Climax final.

Cadencia: Timing Tecnico: Es en especial del mago. Este acompasamiento que debe darse a un cojunto de acciones que no proporcionen una debida cobertura de determinado acto.

Es una forma de misdirection del tipo pasivo.



Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Cuando decís "Timming" queréis decir Timing, no?


Yes, of course.

----------


## Gabi

Conviene recordar que Ascanio considera el timing y sus posibles interpretaciones como mecanismo de cobertura para las acciones tramposas que son todas aquellas que colaboran directa o indirectamente, en mayor o menor medida, en la consecución del efecto.

Por lo tanto, cuando se habla del timing en magia se está aludiendo a un procedimiento de cobertura. Limitándome a Ascanio, éste no dejó ordenada o sistematizada su concepción estructural de la magia. Primero habla de oportunismo (años 50) y posteriormente cadencia (años 60) y no recuerdo que a lo largo de sus textos posteriores unificase ambas concepciones del timing.

Quiero decir que aquellos huecos que uno encuentre en el conjunto de su teorías debemos llenarlos nosotros dentro de lo posible. A estas alturas y después de muchas vueltas mi interpretación personal del timin ascaniano es el reflejado en el mensaje anterior.

Oportunismo: técnicas secretas.
Cadencia: técnicas falsas.

Un ejemplo, en Los Días Negros hace un enfile del paquete al voltear con el mismo la carta separada de la extensión por el espectador, creando un efecto tubo (zona iluminada y zona penumbrosa). Voltea la carta (Z.I.) y se retira del foco de atención para enfilar (Z.P.), para regresar enseguida al foco de atención deslizando la carta volteada hacia adelante con el paquete cambiado aun en la mano (A.C.A.), que deja sobre la mesa para coger la carta volteada.

Toda la secuencia de acciones desarrollada cadenciosamente se configura en unidad de sentido (frase o párrafo) en el que queda sumergida la errata-enfile, realizado oportunamente dentro de dicha cadencia.

Resumiendo, toda técnica secreta requiere de oportunismo para alcanzar su absoluta invisibilidad, pero puede también integrarse ese momento en una secuencia mayor amoldándose a su cadencia.

La técnica falsa necesita de cadencia pues la mayoría de ellas se integran en secuencias de acciones propias como una cuenta Emsley, por ejemplo.

Una distinción muy buena es la siguiente: las técnicas falsas se pueden desglosar en los mismos apartados que señala Ascano en su análisis Psicología del Empalme.

De todo esto se puede hablar largo y tendido puesto que los conceptos se intregran y agrupan afectándose mutuamente a poco que sistematizas el conjunto teórico ascaniano que, insisito, inevitablemente, requiere aportaciones personales que, claro está, pueden entrar en conflicto.

----------


## bender the offender

Cuando haces una rutina en la que dominas los movimientos pero no te gusta como ha quedado o le ves algo raro significa que te falta timing.Creo que es la mejor manera de definirlo: es lo que provoca que no te guste algo que debiera salir bien porque conoces como se hace, y sin embargo no sale...
Es RITMO...

----------


## MaxVerdié

> NO TENÉIS NI IDEA!!!!
> 
> Bueno, una vez captada vuestra atención    sólo quería decir que una cosa es el 'oportunismo' (Actitud que consiste en aprovechar al máximo las circunstancias para obtener el mayor beneficio posible, sin tener en cuenta principios ni convicciones) que,como se ha dicho, es muy importante en magia; y otra bien distinta es lo que los angloparlantes llamamos 'timming' y que, contrariamente a algunas opiniones, creo que si tiene equivalente en castellano: Tempo (Ritmo de una acción, según la segunda acepción del término en la RAE)
> 
> De nada, son 30€ :twisted:


Um, yo no estoy de acuerdo. Escénicamente, el Tempo lleva definido décadas. Es la velocidad REAL a la que ocurren las cosas. se diferencia del Ritmo, que es la velocidad a la que el espectador PERCIBE que ocurren las cosas.

No os hernieis. No existe una traducción correcta de "timing" al castellano. Es uno de esos casos que ODIO y hay que coger una palabra de otro idioma (en fin, si ellos lo hicieron con "siesta", tampoco es tan grave).

Timing no es más que eso, la relación de acciones en el espacio respecto al tiempo. Cuándo hacemos qué. No es Oportunismo, no es Cadencia... es timing.

Un saludo.

----------


## Nether

Uhm.... vamos a ver, el concepto y la palabra timing lleva en el vocabulario ingles ni se sabe. No creo q exista una traduccion literaria del concepto xq creo q es posible aclararlo con ejemplos.
-Lo tipico de las pelis, cuando todo esta a punto de irse al garete aparece el septimo de caballeria en el momento justo xa salvar los muebles. El pobre hombre q estaba a punto de morir antes de la llegada del septimo de caballeria diria: good timing guys!
-Entrar a una piba a los dos dias de q haya cortado con su ex con el q llevaba 3 años, eso es un gran ejemplo de "bad timing".

----------


## eidanyoson

> -Lo tipico de las pelis, cuando todo esta a punto de irse al garete aparece el septimo de caballeria en el momento justo xa salvar los muebles.".


 Y digo yo, ¿no es precisamente el timing lo que has definido en español?

 el momento justo. o " a tiempo".


 Hacer las cosas a tiempo. Ni antes ni después. En su momento justo.

----------


## mariete15

eS SABER "jugar con el timpo"

----------

